# APS ELITE!!!!!



## hugsta (Aug 23, 2006)

OK, so where are you? 8) 
Or who do you think is an APS elite member? :? 

This was brought up in Wrasse's thread so I think everyone should list who they think are elite........... :shock:  

Or, for those more daring members, nominate yourselves. :shock: Maybe someone out there will support you as well. :wink:  

Go on, don't be shy. Tell us who you are..............pleeeeeeeease. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rennie (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm a pensioner snake now so I must be elite :lol: 

Sorry, that was a JOKE, in case anyone didn't get it.

Seriously though, I can think of a few who I'm fairly sure have decades of experience so IN MY OPINION ONLY are always worth listening to and would be qualified to join the elite. (I'm sure there are a fair few more but can't think of them off the top of my head or I just don't know much if anything about you so please don't be offended)
Pythoninfinite
bigguy
Doc Rock
Trueblue


----------



## chaps76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok so thats 
Pythoninfinite
Bigguy
Docrock
Trueblue
Serpentounge

not being anal just trying to build a list of realistic gurus..... add to the list if you think they fit the bill... I want to know of all the gurus out there that are members of APS,,,, seriously.. I think this is a very important thing to know for newbies like myself... Im not bagging anybody.. I dont have the experience in the snake world to do so. So please, seriously add to the list....!!!!!!


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 23, 2006)

Havnt been here long enough to say who's elite.. But you can kinda tell who knows, and who regurgitates..


----------



## Rennie (Aug 23, 2006)

Hehe, I like that one, I just regurgitate the information I hear :lol: 

Some more people I've noticed help out a bit and are worth listening to that come to mind:
peterescue, afro, Hix, Serpenttongue, Rockman, Splitmore, DC, Expansa1, ssssnakeman, Elapid68, Sdaji, Pilbarapythons, ad, Magpie, dugadugabowbow, zulu, Boa, Mr Bredli

This is depressing, I could go on all night, I think just about everyone on here knows more than me  :lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 23, 2006)

i would chuck garth into the mix as well he also knows his stuff :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Aug 23, 2006)

That would save me a lot of time and no-one would feel left out :lol:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 23, 2006)

EVERYONE


----------



## mitchyj (Aug 23, 2006)

i rekon trueblue would be up there


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2006)

The people who can ban us


----------



## FAY (Aug 23, 2006)

To me the 'elite' (who knows his stuff would be (not in order)
NCHERPS
Indicus
True Blue
Bigguy
shanesaussiepythons
Serpenttongue
That is all that I can think of off hand. I will probably think of a few more later!
It is a shame that bigguy and shane are not on here so much now so they can share some more of their wonderful knowledge!!


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting, this is not the definintion of the 'elite' I had in my head when I wrote that. 

But interesting topic anyway, so I shall say no more on the matter.


----------



## indicus (Aug 23, 2006)

APS....elite!!!; now thats very funny.... :lol:
Whats the opposite then?....APS bum?.....
Thats where i'll sit ....down the back of the room.....way down the back :lol:


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 23, 2006)

haha yeah man pass me the paper bag im getting drunk


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 23, 2006)

BUT you should all f34r My double posting 1337n355


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 23, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> Interesting, this is not the definintion of the 'elite' I had in my head when I wrote that.
> 
> But interesting topic anyway, so I shall say no more on the matter.



For once i agree with you wrasse.... in my understanding the APS ELITE and the MORE EXPERIENCED members on this site are two different dogs. :roll:


----------



## Linus (Aug 23, 2006)

I would go one step further as to say it is the APS elite that deter the experienced herpers from interacting/posting. When I first joined, people like bigguy were posting almost daily.


----------



## tyrone (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh obviously i am an crAPS elite for sure


----------



## OuZo (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah it depends on what you mean by elite! If you mean the people that post the most, well they change every month lol. Has anyone else noticed the pattern of people coming here, running the place for a month or so (100 posts a day etc etc) and then dropping off the planet? Then there's the people that have been here the longest like Afro, Popp, Greg, etc etc. Or there's the people that know their stuff like Bigguy, Serpenttongue, Rockhead (as much as I hate to admit it :lol: ) PilbaraPythons etc. Oh and I'm not saying some of those can't overlap either (sorry Phil, Popp and Greg lol) :shock: 

So which one is it! I think I missed the thread where this came from so forgive me if it was all there lol.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not a maniac poster or a very experienced herper so where does that leave me? Any room left on that 'bums' seat down the back Indicus?


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm only a newbie who knows diddly squat so I'll sit back there with you if you want some company ? :lol: 



indicus said:


> APS....elite!!!; now thats very funny.... :lol:
> Whats the opposite then?....APS bum?.....
> Thats where i'll sit ....down the back of the room.....way down the back :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm a snooty, back stabbing S-O-B who likes to pick on other people from behind a computer screen (especially spelling mistakes and typos). Does that make APS elite?


----------



## inthegrass (Aug 23, 2006)

ouzo said


> Yeah it depends on what you mean by elite! If you mean the people that post the most, well they change every month lol. Has anyone else noticed the pattern of people coming here, running the place for a month or so (100 posts a day etc etc) and then dropping off the planet


i know very little compaired to the names mentioned, i just hope that they do not get put off by the fly by nighters.
cheers.


----------



## Kyro (Aug 23, 2006)

When I first joined APS I had trouble working out who's advice to actually take beacause some people consider themselves an expert beacause they have a heap of stars under their name, when reality is they probably know about as much as myself about reptiles. This can be frustrating when you actually joined the site to seek help from the more experienced herp keepers. Someone recently posted an idea about having an experienced member on hand purely to answer herp help questions &amp; I think this would be an easier way for newbies to get answers than to try sorting the elite from the bums :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Aug 23, 2006)

I think im more qualified to sit down the back with Indicus ,boa. Im a real bum havent worked since June 6th


----------



## raptor (Aug 23, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> Wrasse said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, this is not the definintion of the 'elite' I had in my head when I wrote that.
> ...



DITTO


----------



## DrOsteo (Aug 23, 2006)

huggy's definately got to be in the elite! i mean really.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 23, 2006)

I might as well take this opportunity to announce a new policy under discussion at present.
The idea is to come down hard on breaches of civil conduct especially in chitchat. Any problems and the thread will be removed without explanation. As some of the threads have started to move up to the triple figures it makes moderating difficult. 
It doesnt mean that the tiopic cant be restarted it just means if it starts going the same way it will go the same way which is way away. This is hoped to curb some of the inappropriate behaviour thats been going on lately. I dont like suspending accounts contrary to what certain shopkeepers say so hopefully this may help.
If this is to be implemented it will be announced officially


As to the elite on the site. The elite are the group of people you yourself have the most in common and comminucate with. Thats it.


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah come on, plenty of room but it's filling fast.



Stevo said:


> I think im more qualified to sit down the back with Indicus ,boa. Im a real bum havent worked since June 6th


----------



## pugsly (Aug 23, 2006)

Um..

Theres Yayo, and there was Joughin, and there was Spottedpython, and there was ...


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 23, 2006)

indicus said:


> APS....elite!!!; now thats very funny.... :lol:
> Whats the opposite then?....APS bum?.....



Can I nominate myself for the Bum title!  I’m like the Brisbane bagman around here :lol:

Perhaps the title should have been APS Super Sleuth! Have you got what it takes to wade through the truth, lies ad innuendo….and better still, unscathed  

No offence, but my main sources lie outside of this site to be honest.


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

Can I second that nomination ? :wink: :lol: 



moosenoose said:


> Can I nominate myself for the Bum title!  I’m like the Brisbane bagman around here :lol:


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven't got anywhere to go, I'm such a rude, arrogant smarta**se s.o.b who rips newbies to bits and deters them from ever posting again. Definitely not an elite, and probably not welcome at the back of the room either :cry: . Still, there's probably bags and bags of hybrids down there anyway, you lot would definitely be comparing snakes I reckon :wink: .

J.


----------



## JEZ (Aug 23, 2006)

I believe an ELITE member are those who are/do the following :-

* Offer helpful advice/experiences.
* Can take a joke/don't take themselves too seriously
* Know what they are talking about but not a self proclaimed expert.
* Constructively criticize without shooting ppl down if they don't necessarily agree.
* HAVE FUN!

Most of the regulars on here with a few exceptions are ELITE IMO.

My addiction to Herps is far greater but I'm addicted to this site aswell  :lol: 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## peterescue (Aug 23, 2006)

I still love you Moosey and your still here unlike some others.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 23, 2006)

I am the greatest of all time, i've mudered a rock, got blood from a stone, rassled an alligator, done tussled with a whale i tell you all i am the greatest there ever was, the greatest of all time I AM THE GREATEST!


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

I have always said that, well not always but often, OK not that often but sometimes, I have actually sometimes thought about saying it. Truth is I have never said it or in fact even thought about it but now you mention it..............................nah I don't see it. 



dugadugabowbow said:


> I am the greatest of all time, i've mudered a rock, got blood from a stone, rassled an alligator, done tussled with a whale i tell you all i am the greatest there ever was, the greatest of all time I AM THE GREATEST!


----------



## Magpie (Aug 23, 2006)

You murdered The Rock? Is that where he went, I thought he just turned blue.


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought that first film he did was good entertainment and he was always my favourite in the WWF.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 23, 2006)

Gee, my little post was totally ignored, must have thought I was looking for sympathy or support or something... oh well, I'll have to leave NSW now... I use to be such a BIG fish in the WA pond... obviously can't make it on the east coast... :cry: 

J.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*2 cents*



JEZ said:


> I believe an ELITE member are those who are/do the following :-
> 
> * Offer helpful advice/experiences.
> * Can take a joke/don't take themselves too seriously
> ...



Your 2 cents worth is far more valuable than you'll ever know. I reckon you've pretty much summed it up especially about the HAVE FUN part.


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: 2 cents*

Yep, couldn't agree more, you nailed it there.


----------



## tyrone (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: 2 cents*

Hahahahaah Joughin...what ever happened to that kid i miss him 

And ooo the elite is ppl like the guy who shot a ton of wild turts :roll:

I AM THE ELITE NO QUESTION BUT IT


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: 2 cents*

Are the elite the untouchable ones? :shock: ? I am saying no more :lol:


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: 2 cents*

how do you really decide who's the elite, 
do you judge them by?

how long they have kept herps,
how many they have bred,
if they have great looking herps,
if they talk big,
how they treat other members,
how much they will tell newbies,
how many times they blow their own horn,
how many times they tell other members they have ugly snakes,
if they are partners with an elite member,


i've seen a couple names added to the list that just don't belong in the elite list and a couple missing,

anybody remember our mate BROWNS, he might never had bred many, he might not have been the nicest guy at times, he might not have had hundreds of top snakes, he might not post here anymore, he might not have tryed to sux up to certain other members, 
but boy did he know his stuff about jungles, and he had some stunning jungles, so in my eyes he was THE ELITE when it came to jungles, 

come back browns, us jungle lovers miss you, 

and i'd like to add jungle-freak to the list as an elite keeper of jungles..........


as for me, i'm going down the back on the lounge with boa and his mates as i never want to be classed as elite, i just am glad being known as a nice guy by my real friends.......

cheers,
steve............


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: 2 cents*

Plenty of room back here if you're quick.


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: 2 cents*



> how many times they tell other members they have ugly snakes,


Can you be an elite if you own a particularly ugly snake? For surely those of us with ugly, hideous, gruesome snakes deserve some sort of compensation. Plus, I don't want to have to sit down the back with the bad boys :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: 2 cents*



> come back browns, us jungle lovers miss you,


----------



## Australis (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah "BROWNS" posts where always worth a look, usually followed by a massive flame session :wink: 



Matt


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: 2 cents*

Bad boys :shock: What do you mean bad boys ? No fair enough I reckon :lol: 



GreenWillow said:


> Plus, I don't want to have to sit down the back with the bad boys :shock:


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: 2 cents*

come on willow,

us single bad boys down the back will make you very welcome, please come down the back, pmsl.................... if theres no seats left for you, you can sit on my lap, lol,


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: 2 cents*

i'm glad to see some of you remember the good old days, whenever browns posted you were certain of at least a few flame posts, pmsl........ 

lets start a pertition, come back browns................


----------



## peterescue (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: 2 cents*



steve6610 said:


> come on willow,
> 
> us single bad boys down the back will make you very welcome, please come down the back, pmsl.................... if theres no seats left for you, you can sit on my lap, lol,



and so another elite clique forms.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 23, 2006)

I think WestAussie should be in the elite if we're basing it on reptile experience. 

Pythoninfinite, TB, PilbaraPythons, Sdaji are all up there for me too. And I can't forget my mate PeterJohnson- he's been a great help...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 23, 2006)

And Willow- you can sit with me at the back


----------



## Nome (Aug 23, 2006)

I think the elite members are the ones that feel untouchable, the ones that have made threats to other members and mods :lol: There's a few around still, under different names, but around, even after being banned for life :lol:


----------



## Australis (Aug 23, 2006)

Nome said:


> I think the elite members are the ones that feel untouchable, the ones that have made threats to other members and mods :lol: There's a few around still, under different names, but around, even after being banned for life :lol:




Yeah i can think of a few Gortex, Yayo, Teflon, Gronkus oh wait thats all the same person 8) 


Matt


----------



## pixie (Aug 23, 2006)

i think he's still around, after the MSN addy thing ive had 4 people add me, all with goretex in the screen name or email addy...
not a nice person at all


----------



## tyrone (Aug 23, 2006)

Nome said:


> I think the elite members are the ones that feel untouchable, the ones that have made threats to other members and mods :lol: There's a few around still, under different names, but around, even after being banned for life :lol:



Yeh those ppl r def the elite ..... :wink: 


And hahahahahaha Matt ....split personality :lol:


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: 2 cents*

No, definitely not elite. 



peterescue said:


> and so another elite clique forms.


----------



## Australis (Aug 23, 2006)

pixie said:


> i think he's still around, after the MSN addy thing ive had 4 people add me, all with goretex in the screen name or email addy...
> not a nice person at all




Yeah "Adam" AKA Gortex, Teflon, Yayo, Gronkus.. etc..etc.. Is all the same person.

He went thru all the MSN addys posted in this forum and claims too have hacked into several accounts, using the secret questions part you fill in when you forget your password.

Just another try hard tuff guy over the net, pretty sad really :roll: 


Matt


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm rather happy that I haven't been nominated for either category of Elite. I'm definitely not an expert. I don't have anywhere the near the experience of some of the big name herpers on here.
I certainly hope that I don't fall into the 2nd category. I always try and help out a newbie and make them feel welcome. I don't make fun people that don't know a great deal. I don't feel threatened by other members who know more than I do. I don't throw a hissy fit if someone questions one of my posts. I can laugh at myself and not declare WWIII if someone makes a joke about me.

As for those ex-members that sneak back on with a new name but an old attitude...well there's a couple on this thread...can you spot them?


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 23, 2006)

me, i'm elite, i've owned a snake since June 1st now so i must be an expert and an elite member of the forum *dance* everyone come to me for my expert advice on all things herp from my vast experience =p


----------



## tyrone (Aug 23, 2006)

Greebo said:


> As for those ex-members that sneak back on with a new name but an old attitude...well there's a couple on this thread...can you spot them?



I cant can u give us a hint??


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 23, 2006)

Gezz I feel so left out....


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 23, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> Gezz I feel so left out....



So do I. :cry:


----------



## JAKHAMMA (Aug 23, 2006)

"Yawn" I think the so called elite should get over themselves and start being team players.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 23, 2006)

> As for those ex-members that sneak back on with a new name but an old attitude...well there's a couple on this thread...can you spot them?




Damnit! I've been spotted!


----------



## NoOne (Aug 23, 2006)

JAKHAMMA said:


> "Yawn" I think the so called elite should get over themselves and start being team players.



How do you be a team player in reptile keeping? Give away everything you have? Or let people in to play with your collection?


----------



## Stevo (Aug 23, 2006)

I think i have to get on the herp chat lines more. I never know any of the gossip. If someone tells me some good gossip I promise to spread it.


----------



## JAKHAMMA (Aug 23, 2006)

I mean in the forum. I love nothing more than being able to get on APS and get info from people who know what there talking about. Its just that far to many times do i see people getting shot down by people who think they know what they are talking about. So i geuss that these are the "Elite" members.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2006)

tyrone said:


> Greebo said:
> 
> 
> > As for those ex-members that sneak back on with a new name but an old attitude...well there's a couple on this thread...can you spot them?
> ...




A hint....hmm..ok..your name rhymes with [email protected] that help?


----------



## tyrone (Aug 23, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ooo dont forget  

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 23, 2006)

Elitism,dictionary says>>


> The belief that certain persons or members of certain classes or groups deserve favored treatment by virtue of their perceived superiority, as in intellect, social status, or financial resources.
> 
> 1.The sense of entitlement enjoyed by such a group or class.
> 2.Control, rule, or domination by such a group or class.


by definition the elite are the moderators in this case


----------



## raptor (Aug 23, 2006)

MattQld83 said:


> pixie said:
> 
> 
> > i think he's still around, after the MSN addy thing ive had 4 people add me, all with goretex in the screen name or email addy...
> ...


----------



## pixie (Aug 23, 2006)

must have a sad life if all he does is harass people on the internet


----------



## bobthefish (Aug 23, 2006)

Back in the GOOD OLD DAYS when I was still a practicing lawyer- a friend of mine picked up a net stalker in the US, like the guy your all talking about- I called the Feds for her, just left a message and they followed it up with her. I never followed it up, but apparently they really worked the guy over. He'd gotten her credit card info off of a major ISP in the states- he'd hacked their system, and has doing all sorts of damage ot this poor lady.


----------

